# Shop Art Swap - 2015/2016



## Iguana

Alrighty, then. The votes are in and we are doing a shop art swap. Here's the important stuff:

*Basic Details*

If this is your first swap, the way it works is everyone makes one of the category, in this case shop art. Then, a few weeks before the mailing date, everyone will receive the name of another participant to whom the completed item will be sent. Postage is the responsibility of the sender. We usually have a few folks from outside the USA participate (me, for instance), and I will attempt to keep the cross-border shipping to a minimum.

*Rules for this swap*

- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pics until after the reveal date.
- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required one month before the reveal date. We want to make sure everyone is working on their item so no one gets disappointed.

*What is Shop Art*

I think *Art* falls into the category of "I know it when I see it". Which probably means that everyone will have their own expectation from this swap. I looked at several dictionaries for a definition and they all say something a bit different. Not contradictory, just different. The one I like best is from the OED: "The expression or application of human creative skill and imagination, typically in a visual form such as painting or sculpture, producing works to be appreciated primarily for their beauty or emotional power".

As far as the *Shop* aspect of the swap, I'm going with "produced in your shop, and/or intended to be displayed in your shop".

I don't want to get into the definition any more than that, except to make two points:

- I think most of us would consider something like a bronze Lie-Nielsen 4 ½ to be a work of art of the highest order. But I also think most of us would recognize that the primary purpose of a 4 ½ is to be a tool. Keep in mind that the primary purpose of what you are making is to express your creativity is an aesthetic manner. Your item may be functional, but unlike previous swaps, shouldn't be a functional tool. This is the anti-tool swap.

- The possibilities are endless. Use your creativity. And if you think you don't have any, get lost in Google for a few hours looking for inspiration!

*How to sign up*

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send me a PM containing the following information:
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country

I'll confirm your entry into the swap by email, but it may take a couple of days.

*Important dates*

In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me via PM immediately so that I can update my swap spreadsheet.
- Register for swap: *December 21, 2015 (edited)*
- Progress picture: January 11, 2016
- Ship date: February 1, 2016
- Reveal date: February 8, 2016. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry.

(Thanks to Ripthorn - some of the verbiage in this post was plagiarized from his post on the previous swap)


----------



## Iguana

The topic of "What is shop art?" is open for discussion, btw. I'll put my fireproof suit on now


----------



## Mosquito

Just for clarification, February 1 is the ship date, when is the "reveal" date? Or is it just "as they come in, after Feb 1"?

I'm in, thanks for hosting Mark!


----------



## Iguana

Good point. I think a week for shipping ought to be sufficient, so lets go for a reveal date of Feb 8. I'll edit the post…


----------



## wormil

Google, Bing, and Yahoo are unanimous that shop art is an attractive young woman in brightly colored clothing; so I'll be expecting something along those lines.


----------



## Iguana

Rick, you can try here


----------



## Tugboater78

I shall ponder on this.. timeframe cut in 2 and thats what i have..


----------



## jmartel

PM sent. Once I get this murphy bed out then I shouldn't have anything that has a deadline after that. Hopefully.


----------



## wormil

> Rick, you can try here
> 
> - Mark Kornell


No thanks, already have one bride


----------



## donwilwol

Can we clarify



> unlike previous swaps, shouldn't be a tool. This is the anti-tool swap.


We meant " unlike previous swaps, shouldn't be a functional tool"

I'm in.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for your efforts thus far, Mark!
I'm always in…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm in! Message sent. This sounds like it could be fun! Now to find out if I can create like Michelangelo's chapel and make an elaborate piece of shop art or Picasso's soup can and end up with a six inch piece of 2X4. Guess it's search google time.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I really missed participating in the last swap. Now that I have moved and taken care of several home improvement projects, maybe this is the kick I will need to get my shop set up.

So, count me in.


----------



## Iguana

> Can we clarify
> 
> unlike previous swaps, shouldn't be a tool. This is the anti-tool swap.
> 
> We meant " unlike previous swaps, shouldn't be a functional tool"
> 
> I m in.
> 
> - Don W


Don, to be pedantic, I'd probably argue that if it isn't functional it isn't a tool, regardless of what it might have been at one point. But I'll edit the original post to clarify.

Although there's this niggling thought that pretty much anything can be used as a hammer


----------



## Iguana

Terry, got you on the list, PM me your email please.


----------



## Iguana

Don, got you on the list, too. PM me your contact info when you have a chance, thanks.


----------



## donwilwol

> Can we clarify
> 
> unlike previous swaps, shouldn't be a tool. This is the anti-tool swap.
> 
> We meant " unlike previous swaps, shouldn't be a functional tool"
> 
> I m in.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> Don, to be pedantic, I d probably argue that if it isn t functional it isn t a tool, regardless of what it might have been at one point. But I ll edit the original post to clarify.
> 
> Although there s this niggling thought that pretty much anything can be used as a hammer
> 
> - Mark Kornell


Hah, wasn't trying to be smart, I just wanted to make sure what I had in mind was appropriate. But to be argumentative, you're saying if a drill freezes up and doesn't turn, making it non functuional, it not a broken "tool"?

Sorry, but you made me look up " pedantic"!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. Count me in. I've ordered some Bob Ross audio 8 tracks to get me in the Zone


----------



## CFrye

Here's hoping all of your accidents are 'happy', Turtle!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

@Candy,,I was always Happy to turn the channel when I come across Bob Ross paintin


----------



## wormil

I had to drop out of the last two swaps, too many obligations, so I'm going to wait a bit before signing on to this one. I have an idea I'd like to do, it's nothing fancy but I believe would be good shop art.


----------



## Iguana

> Hah, wasn t trying to be smart, I just wanted to make sure what I had in mind was appropriate. But to be argumentative, you re saying if a drill freezes up and doesn t turn, making it non functuional, it not a broken "tool"?
> 
> - Don W


Its a hammer


----------



## sepeck

if you search on "woodshop art" you get more useful results.

In for two now. I have some vague fuzzy ideas… I figure this one will stretch me in design as well….


----------



## wormil

Anyone expecting a Picasso, say Norm in cubist form made of intarsia…


----------



## AgentTwitch

LJs, I think defining "art" is too difficult. I would agree that a bronze LN 4-1/2 is a work of art, and a functional tool. I dont think Art has to be form over function (some would argue form follows function is craft). If someone made me a LN 4-1/2, or restored an old Stanley, or engraved a plane, I would consider them an artist. I personally like the ambiguity of the swap. Build a steam punk / retro shop clock? Check! Build a box for storing card scrapers? Check! Frame some beautiful cross cuts of various burls? Check!

Make something, give it to someone. Art swap complete.


----------



## waho6o9

> LJs, I think defining "art" is too difficult. I would agree that a bronze LN 4-1/2 is a work of art, and a functional tool. I dont think Art has to be form over function (some would argue form follows function is craft). If someone made me a LN 4-1/2, or restored an old Stanley, or engraved a plane, I would consider them an artist. I personally like the ambiguity of the swap. Build a steam punk / retro shop clock? Check! Build a box for storing card scrapers? Check! Frame some beautiful cross cuts of various burls? Check!
> 
> Make something, give it to someone. Art swap complete
> 
> - AgentTwitch


Bingo, works for me.


----------



## terryR

Intarsia sounds cool…only completed 3 pieces thus far…one in progress…

Here are some easy art forms waiting to be framed:

http://vintageinternetpatents.com/stanley.html


----------



## AgentTwitch

I keep looking for a "like" button on the forum, lol.

Great link, Terry! I may have to get some of these for my shop, after the art swap of course.


----------



## jeffswildwood

terryR. not a bad idea! Done with a custom frame.


----------



## donwilwol

you guys can get those pdf's for free,


----------



## terryR

^free is very cool.
But I'd have to buy a printer.
Cannot keep cat hair outta them for over 6 months!


----------



## donwilwol

> ^free is very cool.
> But I d have to buy a printer.
> Cannot keep cat hair outta them for over 6 months!
> 
> 
> - terryR


I didn't even notice you could have a print shipped. I only seen the download pdf section.


----------



## wormil

If anyone wants a poster size just PM me with what you want and I'll ship it out. $2.50 sq/ft + shipping.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I think I am going to have some fun with this project. I have had several ideas that could work and then I settled on one that I think will be a good tribute to the essence of the swap, art, and the craft. I am hoping that who ever is the recipient thinks so! I do have a caveat: I minored in art history (very useful, I know), so what I think is widely recognizable may not be the case at all, LOL. We shall see!


----------



## RichCMD

I would like to participate. It will give me an excuse to try out a few things that I have thought of but haven't gotten around to actually doing.


----------



## Iguana

I've got 5 or 6 ideas kicking around in my head, gone as far as prototyping two of them. I might be sending out a big box…


----------



## Iguana

So far, we've got 12 folks signed up. Still a month away from the sign-up deadline for those of you sitting on the fence.

iguana (that's me)
Mosquito
jmartel
AgentTwitch
jeffswildwood
terryR
DonW
TheTurtleCarpenter
sepeck
shipwright
esmthin
RichCMD

Also, Tugboater78, Rick M and Cfrye have hinted they're interested - I'm keeping track


----------



## drewpy

Still thinking here. I'm coming to the realization that I'm not that artsy!!!


----------



## Iguana

Drew, look at this as a way to develop some latent artistic talent. You don't know what talent you've got until you work on it…


----------



## sepeck

> Still thinking here. I m coming to the realization that I m not that artsy!!!
> 
> - drewpy


if you have a lathe, you are 3/4 of the way there. If not, still tons of things to play with. Remember, the goal of these is to stretch you. I have some vague ideas I am playing with now, but have a fall back idea I will most likely go with.


----------



## terryR

Not a clue what to make here…


----------



## Mosquito

Been quiet in here lately… with only a a little over a month until progress pictures, anyone have any fun teaser pictures to share? I'm still workin' on it..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Myself, I'm getting a little worried! My Christmas order that was only going to take me a month to do has now taken two months! I have to get this started but my time has been stretched thin. Plus work is such an inconvenience. Gets in the way of my wood work.


----------



## jmartel

I'm bowing out. Murphy bed is delayed due to injury, and other obligations coming up. Sorry guys.


----------



## donwilwol

i'm glad you posted Mos. I almost forgot about it. I need some artful stimulation.

Can I just tape one of Mos's out of date calendars to a poster board?


----------



## terryR

I forgot as well…need inspiration…


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe if you built a frame for the calendar Don lol

I'm also trying to find some inspiration as well. I had an idea, started in on it, decided I didn't like it, and haven't come up with anything else yet…


----------



## wormil

I'm coaching 2 Science Olympiad events for my daughter's school which runs until mid-March, I don't want to commit and have to back out later so I'll be sitting this out.


----------



## Iguana

Jeff, have taken you off the list, but there's still time to change your mind.

We currently have 11 participants:
Mosquito
AgentTwitch
jeffswildwood
terryR
DonW
TheTurtleCarpenter
sepeck
shipwright
esmthin
RichCMD
iguana (that's me)

Think I'll keep the registration period open for another week in case there is anyone else wanting to join in. There were over 40 LJs that voted for this swap being "Shop Art", where are you???


----------



## Iguana

Here's a teaser pic of one of the items I'll be making:


----------



## terryR

I think I'm to blame, Mark.
I voted for shop art 32 times.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been rolling some ideas around lately… coming up with some I may have to give a try, see what happens


----------



## jeffswildwood

About to wrap up Christmas orders. Maybe now I can get started. I am so behind the curve. I hope I can stay in this.


----------



## terryR

Sometimes, the hardest part is just starting…
non-functional art build in progress!
Making a prototype for the first time.


----------



## esmthin

Get lost spammer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Damn what a spam!


----------



## sepeck

Oh, hey, that picture gives me an idea.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Totally gave it away, Terry. Way to ruin the swap.

Ps. Is that a H.O Studley style caliper in the background?


----------



## terryR

Yes, lovely little caliper!

I've tossed that prototype already. LOL. On to something different. Excellent progress so far.

hint: it's NOT a flint knife


----------



## Mosquito

Terry, You could frame that #1 you just got and pass it on to me as art, I'd be ok with that


----------



## donwilwol

> Terry, You could frame that #1 you just got and pass it on to me as art, I d be ok with that
> 
> - Mosquito


No need for a frame, just a sandwich bag is fine by me!!


----------



## terryR

It IS a gorgeous tool.
Hopefully it will have some use…


----------



## shipwright




----------



## jmartel

I spy a sailboat, Paul.


----------



## AgentTwitch

And it's a looker!


----------



## terryR

Oh my, progress pic in EIGHT days…


----------



## AgentTwitch

I thought I would be further along than I currently am…


----------



## terryR

steady-working on a piece now; making good progress.

teaser…Elk…


----------



## Iguana

I've been kind of busy over the last month with non-woodworking things. But back in the shop yesterday and it is a good thing because progress pics are due this weekend! Anybody else panicking yet?


----------



## Mosquito

Bit of panic here lol

Though I do at least have an idea now…


----------



## sepeck

Bah. Been ill. Need to go out and glue up some stuff for prep.


----------



## jeffswildwood

With my orders and work I am beyond panic.


----------



## terryR

Perhaps we should petition for a 2-4 week extension?


----------



## Mosquito

I wouldn't be opposed to that lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

That may save me!


----------



## wormil

These swaps have too long a lead time, people put it off. Should try one with a month turnaround.


----------



## sepeck

I don't need an extension, but I also won't object to one. This one is a little more nebulous then the others too.


----------



## Mosquito

I think sepeck nailed it for me. With a tool it's at least got a solid starting point. Ok, I'm making a marking gauge, saw, plane, etc. This one can literally be anything lol

Working hard to get enough progress in to share by this weekend…


----------



## terryR

Made good progress the past 2 days.
Should be on track for a Jan31 ship date.

Anyone finished?


----------



## AgentTwitch

50% here…


----------



## shipwright

All done and dusted here. Ready for shipping.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess I have to be the bad guy here. I can't do it. Between work and all my other commitments I just ran out of time. I am truly sorry guys, I did have the best of intentions and did look forward to this swap but I have to drop out.


----------



## sepeck

Oh ya, teaser photo. I should be done by next weekend. Might be a lathe involved in the project. Not sure. Maybe if I find my glasses.










And the pictures upside down… what the heck? Ah well. It's a teaser.


----------



## Iguana

We had three Jeffs in the swap, now we're down to one. :-(

I don't think we want to extend the swap. Rick has a good point (even though he's not participating) - the further out the deadline, the more procrastination get done. A six week time frame would probably be good. Enough time to give a project some thought and a bit of planning before executing, but not so long that the fire goes out.

So far, I've got progress pics from Don and Terry. Plus Paul says he's done. Me, I'm about 90% done - just needs a finish. If you haven't sent me a pic, please do so either via email or PM with a link.

Looks like I'm the only person outside the US (Canada, more specifically). Terry, you've indicated you're willing to ship cross-border. Anyone else?


----------



## Mosquito

Things got away from me this weekend, and I was not able to make enough progress to show anything of it, unfortunately :-(

I don't think it was so much the length of time for me, as it was the timing of it. Over the holidays and year end turned out to be pretty busy for me, since we ended up hosting both sides of our family (my family and Inlaws) for Christmas this year. Then having new years and CES right after that, and I just flat ran out of time, unfortunately.


----------



## terryR

I agree that our swaps are too long. 6-8 weeks should be plenty of time…


----------



## jeffswildwood

My problem wasn't procrastination as much as bad time management. I estimated my treasure chests project that I started in sept. should only take, oh, about a month and a half at most. Come December, I was in a panic to finish! Then came the little sleds in the middle of it. I only planned to make five for my niece. Nice, simple, quick project. 31 small and 4 large sleds later and I was "oh my gosh, where did the time go". Add work and holidays and I really did not plan well enough. I had a super Idea but just could not find the time to start.


----------



## Mosquito

Hmmm if I'm allowed to have a late submission for the "progress picture" (this evening), then I think I may be back on track…










That is my mechanical pencil for scale, and yes that's an actual shaving from the plane


----------



## sepeck

I'll do another teaser too.


----------



## AgentTwitch

My teaser photo. Good luck


----------



## sepeck

So, AgentTwitch, yours has Minecraft theme? Because that would totally rock. 

My daughter has been providing input. She liked the outcome of the test piece, so I went with it. She said "it made it look like someone used it for real". So I went with it. I was on track to finish on Saturday, but lack of sufficient warm water is diverting my attention to solving that (need to install new water heater) so I should be done on Sunday. If so, then I will do an additional part of the theme.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Sepeck, "I am not at liberty to discuss such matters", hehehe.

Mos, that is a teensie little plane!


----------



## terryR

wow, water problems here, too!

still a fair amount of work here…

Mos, that's sick, dude. You could really lose the plane in a small pile of shavings!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I do have to admit that although the shaving is indeed from the plane, it's not exactly anything more than if you were to cut off say… a small brad nail and scrape that cut end across the wood lol


----------



## sepeck

so…. you nailed it?


----------



## RichCMD

Oops. Been working, but forgot about needing to post pictures. I will try to rectify the situation tonight.


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, nailed it!


----------



## Iguana

I must say that I'm pretty impressed by the overall creativity I've seen in the progress photos so far.

I'm still missing photos from RichCMD (saw your post, know you're working on it), TheTurtleCarpenter and XquietflyX. If you guys can get that to me ASAP, I'd appreciate it.

I'm going to assign swaps in about 10 days and send out emails with your shipping destination. No takers on the Canadian shipping, eh? The swap regs say the shipping deadline is Feb 1, but there's no reason you can't ship earlier if you're done.


----------



## terryR

bummer, Mark, looks like you're stuck with MY art sumbission.
want to tell when to stop with the brass bling?
LOL!

This was a challenging swap. Just selecting an item to build was difficult, and what I chose required trying things for the first time. Perfect.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

My teaser:


----------



## sepeck

Mark, I'll ship to wherever my swap partner is. I may have to learn how, but I assume the post office will tell me. It shouldn't be that hard, people have been doing it for a while now.


----------



## RichCMD

Here's a couple of teaser photos.


----------



## shipwright

An idea Mark. 
It is expensive shipping to Canada and last time I did (to kiefer) it took weeks…... but I have Canadian friends here that will be heading home to Victoria at the end of the month and I could probably get them to take my piece home with them and send it from there. If that works for you it may be the best option.


----------



## Iguana

Cool! Antigravity!



> My teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


----------



## Iguana

Actually, I just realized that I'll be in SoCal at the beginning of March so I can have my swap item shipped there. I'll send out my piece from here, though, as it doesn't seem to be all that bad to ship to the US.


----------



## terryR

'nother teaser…










cannot wait to practice this more!


----------



## Iguana

Pretty quiet in here. Does that mean everyone is hard at work on their swap item?

I plan on handing out swap destinations on the 25th. Feel free to ship anytime after that. But remember that the reveal date is Feb 8, so no spoilers before then!


----------



## terryR

Lotta progress the past 2 days! Turning brass today…
Mailing by Jan's end shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Mosquito

Been hitting a couple hurdles lately… Ideas I had that didn't work out, so working around those. Shouldn't be an issue for getting it done though


----------



## terryR

Hmmm…why do I sense that Mos and I are building the same thing?
cannot shake the strange feeling.


----------



## sepeck

I just need to put a finish on the last bits, then see if I can get a bonus item in the same theme ready this weekend.


----------



## Mosquito

lol that would be funny Terry


----------



## Mosquito

Here is another recent teaser, probably. Not sure I'll be using this in my swap item, but maybe lol


----------



## sepeck

So, yours is a saw with 2 pieces of cut wood. 'Can YOU meet this challenge with this handsaw!' That's an art piece I could get behind!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I made that saw, so it's not going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## Iguana

> Hmmm…why do I sense that Mos and I are building the same thing?
> cannot shake the strange feeling.


Having seen the progress photos, I can confirm that you both are making shop art. -)


----------



## terryR

assume I'm the last to finish this time…
one mo' teaser…


----------



## woodcox

Very nice Terry!


----------



## Iguana

All the emails have been sent out with swap destinations. If you are in the swap and didn't get an email, message me asap.


----------



## Iguana

Probably should start a discussion regarding the next swap. A strong #2 choice on this round was screwdrivers, any other ideas?


----------



## wormil

In truth, I would be more interested in doing a screwdriver than I was in the art swap. I prefer the swaps where we were all making the same, particular thing. On the other hand, I just ordered a bunch of spring steel for making awls. Maybe I can talk everyone into an awl swap. Or I could make Robertson screwdrivers.


----------



## Mosquito

Probably not last to finish Terry, I'm still waiting on the last 2 parts for mine (hopefully). Finish goes on this week either way, though


----------



## sepeck

I finished with the main part, need to add finish to the display stand. Got distracted by helping my daughter build a model satellite out of recycled materials for class.


----------



## Mosquito

And mine is done! I really like it, it's probably my favorite swap item that I've made to date. Wouldn't mind making something in a similar inspiration for myself some day…


----------



## Ripthorn

Things are looking great in here. Sorry I wasn't able to do this one, too many other things coming to a head. I look forward to see the reveals! Keep it up gentlemen (and ladies).


----------



## donwilwol

Man, my wife made me come in today. I've been sitting by the mailbox waiting. I think my toes are frostbite!


----------



## shipwright

Parcel is on its way. It's all up to USPS now.


----------



## terryR

Still turning brass here…should finish today.
Gotta find a large box!


----------



## RichCMD

Embarrassed to say that between some unexpected extra hours of work and time spent clearing snow I will need another day or two to finish. Once it's done I will expedite shipping to insure it gets there in plenty of time for the reveal. Fortunately, it does not have to travel very far.


----------



## terryR

signed, sealed, and delivered…
ooops…

signed sealed and in the hands of USPS. fingers crossed.

wife made me promise to just watch the next swap from the sidelines. she's been steady packing alone the past few weeks, and I have work to do!


----------



## Mosquito

lol guess we know who gets to do all the unpacking and "let's try it over here, no wait, over there"-ing ;-)


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Received mine and its displayed under the TV. Couldn't have been happier with my draw.


----------



## Mosquito

This was the first swap that I've participated in (I've been in all but 1 so far), where my *WIFE* actually wanted to keep it lol


----------



## AgentTwitch

Nice, Mos! My wife rolled her eyes at mine.


----------



## Mosquito

My wife had a friend over for some wine, and when I showed them, they both told me I should keep it lol Hope the recipient likes or, or I might have to buy it back


----------



## donwilwol

I found out where mine is coming from. My wife tried to drag me back in the house, but I had a firm hug hold on the mailbox post. Its warmer today, so I'm starting to feel my toes again, but I think the mail lady has reported me. I think she thinks its her I'm stalking.


----------



## Mosquito

I always tend to underestimate how much it's going to cost to ship my swap items… Is it over packed? Probably, but I'd rather be in that boat than the "Looks cool, but it's broken" boat. Though entirely possible anyway, I suppose…

To whom it's going to…. good luck 

(anyone who's had an item shipped from me will understand lol)


----------



## Iguana

So I get into the shop this morning, just needing to fit the pieces together before I send it off. Put the thing on the edge of my bench and turn around to take a drink of coffee. *THUD*

I don't bother turning around just yet. The thing is pretty fragile and I'm going to need more coffee before I deal with it.

Surprisingly, only one piece is damaged. And oddly, the one least likely to sustain damage IMO. Can't fix it, so I make another. It goes well, just need to drill some holes. AND I GET IT WRONG!

Sigh, more coffee.

Patch the holes, re-drill. Get it right!

Paint it and let it sit in the finishing room overnight. I'll lacquer it in the morning, hopefully it will be cured enough to ship it out by the end of the day Tuesday. Apologies in advance, recipient.

That wasn't the only thing the went wrong in the shop today, either. Should have stayed in bed.

How was your day?


----------



## wormil

When do we get to see pictures?


----------



## Iguana

Reveal date is Feb 8.


----------



## donwilwol

So on Feb 8th, do we post what we sent or what we got?


----------



## Iguana

The way the previous swaps have also d.is.that you post some pics of what you received. Then the person who made that item can post their own pics and/or do a.project.


----------



## sepeck

I get to work yesterday, then get some activity notifications from this thread in email. Glance at it. Realize I have left my item on the counter at home.

Mine is now shipped as well. Hope my recipient enjoys.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I hear you Mos on the cost of shipping. While this is the largest package I have mailed out to date, it was a real eye opener. I got to keep size into perspective for the future. My new motto will be "If it fits, it ships!"


----------



## terryR

I shipped a huge box as well…should arrive today.

Looking forward to the reveal date to see what you guys built!


----------



## sepeck

I kind of feel bad. Mine was small/mid sized.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, so is my swap item, but I packed quite… cautiously lol


----------



## terryR

steven , nothing at all wrong with small stuff!










...no, I didn't mail that…


----------



## Iguana

Awwww, so cute


----------



## Mosquito

^ Dang it. lol


----------



## sepeck

Is that a number 1?


----------



## terryR

yessir. my wife surprised me with it this christmas!
BIG surprise in a tiny box.


----------



## RichCMD

I have to admit that I did rethink the size of my project after thinking about shipping. I was able to send it UPS ground for a reasonable amount. It should arrive at its destination tomorrow.


----------



## sepeck

Well, I received mine today, it's very cute. It's hanging out on our fireplace mantel now. Pics on the 8th eh? /sigh.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Terry, what will you do with that little beauty? Display it? Use it? I have never seen one in the wild because they are so rare. I have played around with a Lie-Nielsen no.1 and thought it was a sweet little plane not much bigger than a no. 60-1/2.


----------



## terryR

Norm, plan is to both display it and use it for special projects.


----------



## Mosquito

Mine says it's scheduled for Delivery on Saturday


----------



## terryR

Just checked…mine is out for delivery now…
DonW, you still by the mailbox?


----------



## donwilwol

> Just checked…mine is out for delivery now…
> DonW, you still by the mailbox?
> 
> 
> - terryR


OH YEA!!!


----------



## donwilwol

*OMG Terry!! This thing is gorgeous!!
*


----------



## terryR

Don, I'm relieved usps didn't break it; 
I sure hope you don't think it's silly.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, I m relieved usps didn t break it;
> I sure hope you don t think it s silly.
> 
> - terryR


Feel free to send me all your silly stuff!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Anxious as a Labrador for a good roll in the mud after a bath.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am pretty excited for the swap item reveal!


----------



## Mosquito

^ ditto!


----------



## terryR

Wow, very few boxes barely fit in the cab of an F-250, but Norm found one. LOL.

Thanks, Norm, nicely done! And large enough to enjoy from all the way across the shop. Your detailed explanation of the build was a nice touch. I wish I had done that.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Yay! It arrived in time! Glad you like it Terry. Nothing broke in transit, did it? I hope I chose your favorite colors


----------



## Mosquito

Mine is still saying ETA is tomorrow… sure hope that's accurate. Took a day longer to get out of here than I thought it would, due to the snow we got Tuesday night


----------



## terryR

Perfectly intact, and ready for use!
Colors are guaranteed to match any future shop decor.


----------



## Mosquito

Tracking on my entry says it's out for delivery!


----------



## Mosquito

And… delivered. Hope it made it safe!


----------



## XquietflyX

Got mine today, I have to say i was Super impressed. I can't wait to post pictures on Monday.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Mos, *that is So awesome!*

I can see why your wife wanting to keep it. And what you mean by your safe packing practice, lol. It arrived safe and sound.

I can't wait to show everyone else on Monday. Great job, sir!


----------



## Mosquito

Excellent! I pack carefully  lol


----------



## shipwright

A lot can happen in three months….. like my wife and I decided to sell our place in Green Valley and buy another one about a mile away. Problem is, I neglected to let Mark know so according to tracking mine is in town and has been since Thursday but is subject to the processes of USPS forwarding.
The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Iguana

You guys are killing me 

Looking forward to seeing the reveals!


----------



## donwilwol

Ok, I'll start the festivities. (I hope i got my days right)

Terry swears to me this is just a prop, and I shouldn't try to make shavings with it, but you know what I'm thinking!!



















Oh, and its Sapele, Elk antler, and brass.


----------



## CFrye

WOW!


----------



## theoldfart

Unbelievable, a beauty. It is most assuredly art in its highest form.


----------



## summerfi

You sure Terry made that? I think I saw a custom plane maker selling those for $5000.

Incredible job Terry. Simply superb.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Terry that is fabulous…really, really nice job bud.


----------



## shipwright

Very, very nice Terry …. above and beyond for sure!


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the kind words, gang. I wanted to build something different than baskets, bowls, and knives; which is the usual "art" I attempt to sell. This was a definite challenge; I had to learn to use beading planes for the fence, and improve my lathe skills for the brass. I'm starting to like infill knobs more…

I suppose if anyone could make shavings with this prop, it would be Yoda. 

Bob, I would be honored to build you one at a 20% discount! Only $4000 and FREE shipping.


----------



## RichCMD

Received this beauty from shipwright. He was nice enough to include some tools with it, as well as some pencils he used in making it. I was just blown away by his work.

The marquetry is done in monochrome using Olive burl veneer. I have never done any marquetry, so I'd better let him explain the process. I can testify that the results are impressive.

Since we sponsor Midshipmen from the nearby Naval Academy, we have a lot of Navy stuff around the house. The sailing ship fits right in.

I plan to keep this in my workshop where I will see it often to inspire me to work harder at improving my woodworking skills.

Thanks shipwright!


----------



## terryR

Very impressive, Paul, and how appropriate that Rich received the ship art.

I want to learn marquetry. word.


----------



## donwilwol

Excellent p[iece of functional ship art!!


----------



## Mosquito

Dang Terry! even if it is just a prop, I think you're close to making a real one lol

Also, that ship looks awesome, and ditto on wanting to learn marquetry


----------



## summerfi

That is just beautiful. The choice of wood for the ocean scene is perfect. I'm feeling seasick. LOL


----------



## terryR

A very nice piece of shop art here…Norm's Andy Warhol style collage of Norm Abrams. Very colorful and nicely framed! I just hope my next shop is huge so I can enjoy the 30×30" art. LOL.

My apologies for the poor photo. We are in the process of packing to move, so the shop and home are out of control with boxes and mess.










A thoughtful touch was a four-page write-up on how each step of the build took place. I'd love to see more of this.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Next up compliments of the Yoda.! I couldn't of been happier with what I received. It will go somewhere special in the house as soon as I finish my remodel. Thanks Don.!


----------



## Mosquito

It's the rare non-skewed rabbet plane! lol


----------



## shipwright

Thanks Rich. 
I'm glad it arrived unscathed and I'm thrilled that it fits your decor.


----------



## donwilwol

I felt pretty good about mine until Terry's box showed up. Then I almost send turtle and email requesting he not post it!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I wouldn't of listened to you Don.! It's Great.!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Everyone's art projects look great!


----------



## AgentTwitch

I received my art swap item from Mos.










I did require some help to open it up, good thing my little helper hadnt gone to bed quite yet after her bath.










It is a gorgeous workbench scene featuring a mini true-to-form roubo style bench (piston tight dovetails to boot), hold fasts, a panel saw, a wooden bodied bench plane, hollow and round, and lumber. If that isnt cool enough on its own, Mos added LED lights so can enjoy it at night with the lights off.


----------



## Mosquito

Glad it made the trip safely! (in its cloth and cardboard wrapping, in a box, in a box lol)


----------



## RichCMD

I was so busy looking at the detail on the bench that I did not notice at first that it's a clock. That's really creative. I'm impressed.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Me too, Rich. Its very nicely done.

Sorry about the huge item Terry, especially in the middle of your move. Just know that Norm Abram will be looking at you and judging your lack of power tool use while you work in your shop.


----------



## Mosquito

Honestly the clock was an after thought lol I had the mini workbench all done and glued together, and started thinking about the shadowbox for it before I thought of it. The lighted shadowbox mini workbench was the main idea, clock was to make it functional :-D

For a size reference, this is a Stanley #3:


----------



## shampeon

I've gotta say, all these items show an impressive display of craftsmanship. Kudos.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Very impressed with all the Projects so far, these are all things we would consider Art and want displayed in our homes for others to see.


----------



## CFrye

I hope you all remembered to sign your masterpieces! 
Great stuff! 
Mos, I really wish I had participated and got that mini bench and tool clock!


----------



## Mosquito

I signed mine… in more than one spot lol I think the main shadowbox, the back panel, and the mini workbench are all signed


----------



## AgentTwitch

Not sure if anyone else posted their swap item as a project yet, might want to add a keyword to it. I used "shop art swap 2016" to mine

So, any ideas on next swap and volunteers to run it?


----------



## sepeck

My recipient seems to have moved in the middle of the swap thus his is sitting in a redirected USPS sorting center. I do hope the anticipation is worth it and admit to being a touch nervous on the reception. 

I got mine from TheTurtleCarpenter. I think it's neat. My daughters reaction was "sooooo cute!" and snatched it off my desk while I was reading the included note. My wife said "that's nice, put it on the mantle" and my son "That's cool".

I tossed together a box/display stand for the extra pieces out of off cuts from my project and a spare piece of 1/4" plywood. I need to finish sanding the box and seal it.














































And as a random mild defender of Norm, he used hand tools plenty of times.


----------



## shipwright

I'm waiting with bated breath Steven. I'm sure it is worth the wait.


----------



## CFrye

It's a car. It's a plane! It's a TurtleCARpenter PLANE!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

It's a Stanley-mobile.!, ,part shop art, sanding block and chisel plane. Look at it or use it.!


----------



## wormil

I'm gobsmacked at the projects so far. Outstanding job folks.


----------



## RichCMD

Plainly a plane or it's own plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Cool car/plane


----------



## Mosquito

haha, that's awesome!


----------



## shipwright

What a perfect item from a "hand tool guy".

...... A quote from the Stanley Motor Carriage Co. site.

Steam engines are the only engines (or motors) that generate maximum power from rest. Through the simple movement of a lever the power was precisely controlled. With their finicky ignition systems, balky carburetors, and gear-grinding transmissions the "internal explosion engines" as the Stanley's called them were no match for the simplicity, reliability, and power of steam. The thrashing, banging, clattering, and smell of the internal combustion car was no match for the discernable hiss of a Stanley burner and the sound of tires rolling over stones on the dirt roads of the era. The smell of raw gasoline, partially burned hydrocarbons, along with a mechanical complexity of hundreds of parts for the engine and transmission not to mention the car's audible noise further tarnished the early image of the gasoline-powered automobile. In America the steam car gained popularity, especially with the rich, and Stanleys became the premier steam cars to own.

Very nice Stanley Steamer / sander/ plane / art!


----------



## terryR

Very unique and cool. 
I predict we see more block cars…


----------



## Mosquito

I got my project posted, and used "Shop Art Swap 2016" as a keyword



This will be the link to see all of them with that tag: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/shop+art+swap+2016

(Norm, it looks like you used keywords shop art, and art swap 2016)


----------



## AgentTwitch

These are so cool! The creativity is amazing. Great job, Turtle.

Mos, thanks for the heads up. I made the change to my project.


----------



## shipwright

The USPS came through today. After a re-direct from Green Valley to Tucson and back to Green Valley my package arrived this afternoon and it was worth waiting for. The parcel came from Steven Peck aka sepeck in the form of a lovely set of socket mortise chisels with nice thick blades.










They aren't very sharp but I won't fault him for that as he was probably worried that I might hurt myself. 
They also wouldn't hang up on my magnetic strip very well …....










...but again, no problem because I have a place for them. 
I am currently building a new shop at our new place in Green Valley and as it happens all my cabinets are in a half built condition. These three uppers have no doors and obviously no door handles …...... well actually they still have no doors but as of today they do have handles.
I will not only see these beauties every day when I'm here but I will actually touch them every day, and they are just lovely to touch.










Thanks Steven, couldn't be happier!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Great idea Paul.! Congratulations to you and Mos on the top three.!!!


----------



## RichCMD

Very clever idea, both of you. Steve for coming up the idea to make them and Paul for figuring out how to use and display them.


----------



## shipwright

Love to take the credit but it was my wife's idea. :-(


----------



## XquietflyX

I received this amazing piece of shop art in the mail from Rich in MD. 
The wife and i are arguing, she wants to keep it in the house, i told her it was Shop art so belongs in the Shop. 








This is a truly Beautiful piece of art. 
Thank you so much Rich

-Chris


----------



## XquietflyX

Rich actually included a wonderful guide to the types of wood. I'm trying to get a good pic of it to upload.


----------



## terryR

^that's a sharp display of woods, Rich. Surprised we didn't see more of that.

Good luck, Chris, usually my wife wins that decision. 

Steven, great looking chisels. I like the handles a lot.


----------



## sepeck

The handles were surprisingly hard. It's the first time I tried multiple of the 'same' thing and matching them. My original test piece is about a 3/4" longer then the rest. The blades I hand sawed, but I cheated with a belt sander. I stained the handle, as it wasn't uniform I was going to sand it off and do some other stuff but my daughter liked the effect and convinced me to keep it.


----------



## Mosquito

Chisels and the wall hanging mosaic are awesome!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Great job Steven and Rich! I am also surprised there werent more lumber displays for the swap.


----------



## RichCMD

Here's the labeled image that I sent to XquietflyX.










I used a lot of leftovers, so some of the identifications are based on memory. I apologize in advance if I mislabeled anything.


----------



## drewpy

Wow - Great pieces everyone. I'm very impressed with the creativity and craftsmanship. I find my self scrolling through these over and over again.


----------



## Mosquito

Received mine today, after Customs decided to take a few days to process 




























This took a while to take the pictures and edit them all lol


----------



## Iguana

Cool pics, Mos. Glad it made it in one piece!


----------



## MNclone

That is super cool. Are the silver blocks painted wood?


----------



## Mosquito

Silver and gold are both painted wood, I believe, as well as the black dowels and the base. It's pretty sweet, and there was about 600 screws to take the panel off the wooden crate it was shipped in lol


----------



## shipwright

I'm impressed, very nice artwork Mark.
.... not so shabby on the woodwork either.


----------



## Iguana

I was in a.hurry to get the thing out the door because of my mishap so I neglected to take pics. So no project post :-( Think I even forgot to sign it.

Yup, the blocks are painted wood. Silver and (ahem) copper metallic spray paints from Rustoleum. The copper color takes a long time to fully dry, BTW. Blocks ike crazy for 10 days or so. Base and dowels were painted black, Base was also sprayed with lacquer.

Base and blocks are beech, dowels are whatever mystery wood BORG dowels are made from.

There's some wood filler in there, too 

The biggest challenge was getting the angle of the holes into the base correct. It was one thing to do the trig calculation to precisely calculate the angle. Quite another to somewhat accurately drill it. I set my protractor to the angle and used that as a visual guide to freehand dill the holes while the piece was still on the lathe. It isn't dead on, but close enough.


----------



## terryR

Pretty cool art, Mark. Whole lotta dowel joints there! LOL. Holes in the base look fine from my house.

I assume it only spins at Mos' place? clever guy…


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

That turned out Great Mark,! I looked at the spinning picture and woke from a Transe an hour later. Locating the holes would have got the best of me. Just wanted to thank you for all your effort and time that you put towards this Swap.

Jeff


----------



## Mosquito

lol Terry it was 66 pictures taken, rotating it slightly each time

Mark, feel free to grab the pictures I posted if you want to post a project of it. And yes, you didn't sign it, but I'm thinking about making a shelf out of the shipping crate panel you did


----------



## terryR

Came out great, Mos!

I've found Frank Howarth on youTube, and enjoy stop-motion, especially woodworking. I USED to be a tech geek a dozen years ago, but while learning to knap I was left behind. Gotta research istopMotion and other helpers…


----------



## Mosquito

stop motion…. I don't have that kind of patience lol


----------



## RichCMD

Very nice. Looks almost like the 3-D atom models you see on TV. I love the spinning video. Really shows of the piece.


----------



## Iguana

> Pretty cool art, Mark. Whole lotta dowel joints there! LOL…
> 
> - terryR


Terry,

I don't think I've ever used dowel joints before. They seem to work just fine


----------



## Iguana

> lol Terry it was 66 pictures taken, rotating it slightly each time
> 
> Mark, feel free to grab the pictures I posted if you want to post a project of it. And yes, you didn t sign it, but I m thinking about making a shelf out of the shipping crate panel you did
> 
> - Mosquito


Thanks, Mos, will do.

Just curious - did the shavings pack down in transit? It was stuffed full when it left here.


----------



## Mosquito

Still seemed to be quite full when I got it as well, seemed to work


----------



## AgentTwitch

Has another swap discussion been started? I have been out of the loop for a few days


----------



## terryR

Are there a couple more pieces left to unravel here for art?
Are we done?

Maybe we need a Swap of Your Dreams Thread? just continuously running…


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Iguana

^^ The Ultimate LumberJocks Shrine!


----------



## sepeck

I posted mine finally


Maybe we should look at some of the earlier tool swaps for inspiration?


----------



## terryR

Mos, you still wanna moderate the next swap?
We should get rolling…


----------



## Mosquito

Did I ever? I don't remember that 

Do we have any ideas for it?


----------



## AgentTwitch

There was brief discussion about a single item swap verse a theme swap, such as a screw driver or a scratch awl.


----------



## Ripthorn

I might be able to participate in the next swap, whatever it is. Work is getting a little crazier, but current projects are getting cleared out of the queue somewhat. Of course, all it takes is one little thing to blow that all apart.

Great job on the amazing art, all!


----------



## wormil

I will participate if it's simple and straightforward, like an awl, screwdriver, marking knife, maybe a marking gage. I have too many of my own projects that are fiddly to do anything complicated or requiring brain power.


----------



## terryR

I think a lot of folks are intrigued by drivers. 2nd most popular vote last swap, wasn't it?

Anyone want to volunteer to head the next swap? The 'format' of the game is sorta established…just need a warm body to deal with emails and questions, while being the moderator.


----------



## Mosquito

I think screwdrivers could be fun… If that's what we think we want to go for, I could throw a forum post together and can moderate the next one. I'm not sure yet if I'm going to participate or not, but I can give it a go.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Sounds like a plan. I like the idea of a screw driver. Simple tool with a lot of different takes.

Mos, I owe you an apology. You created shop art and your clock is on my mantel in the house. Please forgive me.


----------



## sepeck

Pity the Lee Valley shanks are no more. Marking gauge would have worked as well since I need to make one in any case  Either or.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm afraid you'll have to send it back Norm  I'd have to make a clock with a couch and some pillows and send that one instead lol

How does this sound for dates?
- *Register for swap*: March 21st, 2016
- *Progress picture*: May 2nd, 2016
- *Ship date*: May 18th, 2016
- *Reveal date*: June 1st, 2016.


----------



## RichCMD

I am a little uncertain about the screw driver thing. It brings to mind things like needing a metal lathe and messing around with heat treating metal. That said, I'm thinking it wouldn't be suggested here if that was the case, so I might just need more information about it. Any "how to" advice that might help me decide if this is something I am comfortable I could do? Thanks.


----------



## sepeck

I certainly don't plan on messing around with metal at this point. Not set up for it. Some day, but I have a list of shop and honey do projects that are somewhat higher priority.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/109040
The simplest, is buying a cheap screwdriver and tearing off all the plastic. My project was one of my first lathe projects but there are YouTube videos on other approaches. I am definitely not doing a 4 in 1 this time if I make one.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree with sepeck, and I was also thinking that those long hex shank driver bits could probably be used somehow as well. Certainly making your own shanks is an option if you're equipped for it, but I wouldn't expect too many of us to be…

Lee Valley used to sell just screwdriver shanks for making your own, but looks like they haven't been restocking them. I've found Xcelite blades as well (http://www.apexhandtools.com/brands/XCELITE/index.cfm?model_list=1&att_id=XCE001&att1=Screwdrivers&att2=Series%2099?reg;)


----------



## jmartel

Sort of related to this, has anyone made a blog on how they made a slotted nut driver for saws?


----------



## XquietflyX

I was thinking of sending vodka and citrus. ...


----------



## sepeck

> Sort of related to this, has anyone made a blog on how they made a slotted nut driver for saws?
> 
> - jmartel


http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/24788
http://lumberjocks.com/terryR/blog/40670


----------



## wormil

One suggestion, as someone who has gone the route of rehandling inexpensive (cheap!) screwdrivers-don't do it. It's not worth the effort because you end up with a crappy screwdriver with a nice handle. I'm not saying to buy a Snap-on screwdriver, just find a good quality new, used, or vintage, preferably American made of actual tool steel. Couple more tips learned the hard way (by failure)-epoxy doesn't stick as well to chrome so rough up the handle, and use hard and tough wood for the handle or they will fail under use. Okay, stepping down from my soap box.



> I was thinking of sending vodka and citrus. ...
> 
> - XquietflyX


There's my swap partner.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I cant afford to send it back. Not the same way it was packed, anyway ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

the other option is do what the old timers did, use a worn out file.


----------



## terryR

I agree on avoiding cheap tools to re-purpose. A shank can be made from any metal using a file and patience. No need to heat treat a driver.

Mos, time frame looks good to me!
You sure you don't wanna be in charge? LOL.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=64983&cat=1,43411,43417&ap=2


----------



## terryR

Tons of driver making kits online, too.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSDK4.html










No lathe needed. My fav drivers have Hexagonal handles!


----------



## waho6o9

I made one with a quick release so you can change bits for the task at hand.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, time frame looks good to me!
> You sure you don t wanna be in charge? LOL.
> 
> - terryR





> I think screwdrivers could be fun… If that s what we think we want to go for, *I could throw a forum post together and can moderate the next one.* I m not sure yet if I m going to participate or not, but I can give it a go.
> 
> - Mosquito




Post will go up today, and will share it amongst the threads


----------



## Mosquito

Forum post is now up, so I guess it's official! 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/149306

I'll probably quote and copy a bunch of the stuff in this thread about screwdrivers so far


----------



## sepeck

> http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=64983&cat=1,43411,43417&ap=2
> 
> - waho6o9


Other then the Square drivers, none of the rest are available and they have been out of stock for months now.


----------



## waho6o9

Good to know Sepeck, thanks for the update.


----------



## sepeck

It's frustrating. I went to order 2 or 3 sets of them last fall and was .. HEY!


----------



## Iguana

One last shop art item. I had XquietflyX ship the item he made to my folks' place in California, where I was going to be visiting. It arrived on time a month ago, I got here less than 48 hrs ago.

Here it is:









And:









A wastebasket, about 8"H x 8"D x 12"W. Still smells of the varnish that was used on it!

Chris, nice job. Very cool. I'd like to know how to build something like this - can you do a project post with some construction details?


----------



## CFrye

Very nice! Is that a one board project?


----------



## XquietflyX

Thanks Mark, i feel kind of over matched by the rest of you skilled folk. I'll gladly creat a project post with all the info. 
@cfrye, yup its a one board project, scrolled from one piece of wood. 
-Chris


----------



## terryR

Looks fine, Chris! A bit too functional, though. 
What's the wood?


----------



## Mosquito

I'm trying to track down all the projects from this swap… If I missed any, please let me know  Was there only 8 of us?

I've got:
Me - mini bench clock
AgentTwitch - Andy Warhol of Norm
DonW - block plane cut away
sepeck - wooden chisels
shipwright - marquetry organizer
terryR - replica plough plane
TurtleCarpenter - block plane wooden car
XquietflyX - scroll sawn basket


----------



## Iguana

There were 10 in total.

You missed the one you received  I never did post a project entry for it.

The other one was from RichCMD - framed wood sample mosaic.


----------



## XquietflyX

is another swap in the works?


----------



## Mosquito

> There were 10 in total.
> 
> You missed the one you received  I never did post a project entry for it.
> 
> The other one was from RichCMD - framed wood sample mosaic.
> 
> - Mark Kornell


I realized that when I started making the calendar page "Wait, the one I got isn't on here" lol I'll see if I can find the one from Rich, somehow I missed it here



> is another swap in the works?
> 
> - XquietflyX


Yes, it's a surprise ;-) http://lumberjocks.com/topics/181402


----------

